# postfix download



## meggie (Oct 5, 2012)

Where can I download postfix? I cannot find one. And, how do I configure it in pc-bsd?

BTW, do you have any suggestions as mail server that is easy to configure?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

meggie said:
			
		

> And, how do I configure it in pc-bsd?



[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## meggie (Oct 5, 2012)

what i mean is, sendmail is the one that is configured in my pc-bsd. hope you get my point and hope that i throw the right question.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, and I hope you understand we don't support PC-BSD on this forum.


----------



## meggie (Oct 5, 2012)

well, i assume that it has same configuration since it is also a bsd. and my assumption didn't fail me. what could be the big difference between freeBSD and PC-BSD?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

Please read the link I posted before.



> These derivative products are all customised in some way, which means, among other things, that their base system, ports/package management, source code, X system, kernel configuration, libraries, disk layout, installation procedure, disk systems, etc. etc. may be very different.



Thread closed.


----------

